

The Internet Must Go - basicallydan
http://www.theinternetmustgo.com/

======
ewillbefull
Going to flag this every time it's submitted. Must be some university "media
studies" kids who think deceptive viral campaigns work. Well, they're right,
but this one is just too obvious.

~~~
basicallydan
I'm not a media studies kid, and I think it's a good video.

Didn't realise it had been submitted before.

------
Fortaymedia
ermm Spoof, right?

~~~
basicallydan
Yes :)

~~~
Fortaymedia
Cool, I really was stumped by this. Thanks for your reply :)

